

Hot Startup Zynga Could IPO In 18 Months - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/four-roadblocks-to-revenue-rich-zyngas-ipo-2009-6

======
run4yourlives
The four points at the end of the article suggest pets.com 2.0 more than any
lasting success.

~~~
olefoo
Yeah. It's kind of strange, the article sounded like a puff piece until you
got to those points. It's almost like the blogger put his post together by
cutting and pasting straight out of his inbox.

If it's true about the poker, then they are hosed and talk of an IPO is
patently ridiculous.

------
TrevorJ
18 months is an eternity in a world where Facebook itself is 5 years old.

------
steve_mobs
i believe it will be to early for zynga to get an IPO. Since their success
will depend on the success of the social platforms they program for namely
facebook. If these social platforms can't monetize then zynga's value goes
down big time. Also, if facebook fails web 2.0 fails. failure of facebook will
have a large affect on confidence on the social web and media.

~~~
chadmalik
FB isn't going anywhere. The worst scenario for Zynga is that they start
getting taxed by the platforms they piggyback on too highly. And since theres
no monopolist in the SN market, thats probably not a huge concern.

Actually since users don't want to seem to pay for base SN functions, Zynga
will probably more likely be the type of company the Facebooks of the world
will look to buy since they have in fact figured out a monetization strategy
for SN.

